
Can Gun Victims and Gun Advocates Change Each Other’s Minds? - DiabloD3
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/12/gun-violence-radical-empathy.html
======
intergalactic
Yes, when the victim buys a gun, and the advocate gets shot.

